# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Mijn vriendin zwanger?

## Jongen17_

Hallo,

Ik had een vraagje, m'n vriendin slikt geen pil maar we hebben 5 dagen geleden seks gehad toen had ze al een week ongesteld moeten worden.
Vandaag is ze een week te laat. De seks was onveilig maar ben niet in haar gekomen. Ze heeft wel last van stress door school en thuis en ze krijgt zoals ik ergens las ook geen donkerdere tepels of omgeving. Ze heeft af en toe last van haar linker borst. Ze is niet misselijk geworden maar heeft wel toen ze ongsteld moest worden 23/24e buikkrampen gehad en het voelde wel alsof ze ongesteld zou worden. Ze is nu 17 bijna 18 . Haar ongesteldheid is heel onregelmatig en loopt meestal 2/3 dagen uit, maar nu al een week.
We zijn er bang. Weten jullie misschien meer?

BVD,

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi,
Als ik het goed begrijp hebben jullie ge-sext zonder in haar klaar te komen,
in de eerste week van haar nieuwe cyclus(de week ervoor had ze ongesteld moeten worden)....als dit klopt is er naar mijn mening geen enkele reden voor ongerustheid...als jullie tenminste in haar vorige cyclus veilig hebben gevreeen of niet!

Stress zorgt er héél vaak voor dat de bloeding uitblijft,dus hoe banger jullie lopen;hoe langer 't op zich laat wachten!

Wacht gewoon tot de volgende menstruatie en vrij tot die tijd veilig en zet 't gewoon van jullie af;stressen helpt niets hoor!

Wil je toch een soort van geruststelling;haal bij 't kruidvat ofzo dan een zwangerschapstest(kost echt niet veel!)...maar ik denk dat je ons over een paar weken goed (rood) nieuws kan melden!

Hou ons op de hoogte ok,we leven met jullie mee!
Sterkte!!!!

grtjs Agnes

----------


## Jongen17_

Oke bedankt voor de steun en dat meen ik echt, alleen ze blijkt toch zwanger te zijn dat we vandaag hebben getest. 
Nu hebben we informatie gezocht over abortus, omdat m'n vriendin 5 jaar geleden medicijnen heeft gespoten voor haar reuma wat het kind ziek zou maken. En daarbij komt dat we nog te jong zijn. 
We hebben vandaag gelijk een afspraak gemaakt bij de huisarts, want we hebben namelijk een soort van 'makkelijke' methode voor de abortus: De abortus pil. Ik had hier wat vragen over of dit betaalbaar is, ze is natuurlijk verzekerd.
Is dit een goede methode en moeten we daarvoor perse onze ouders inlichten of mogen we dat ook later doen? ( Klinkt stom maar daar zitten we natuurlijk ook mee)

P.S. Goed forum dit, want ik zat al in stress met thuissituatie (niet over dit) en nu komt dit er ook nog bij en ik kan het hier een beetje kwijt. 

TNX!!

Gr.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb nog nooit gehoord van de abortuspil...
maar het lijkt me idd een 'makkelijkere' manier dan een gewone abortus.

Als jullie je ouders dit liever niet vertellen,zou ik dat gewoon niet doen...dit ben je toch niet verplicht(of wel?)...en waarom jullie ouders ongerust,kwaad of verdrietig maken als jullie dat niet nodig vinden?

Volg jullie hart,
Veel sterkte,
Liefs Agnes

PS: weet dat je hier ALTIJD terecht kunt op MediCity!!!

----------


## Agnes574

> Oke bedankt voor de steun en dat meen ik echt, alleen ze blijkt toch zwanger te zijn dat we vandaag hebben getest. 
> Nu hebben we informatie gezocht over abortus, omdat m'n vriendin 5 jaar geleden medicijnen heeft gespoten voor haar reuma wat het kind ziek zou maken. En daarbij komt dat we nog te jong zijn. 
> We hebben vandaag gelijk een afspraak gemaakt bij de huisarts, want we hebben namelijk een soort van 'makkelijke' methode voor de abortus: De abortus pil. Ik had hier wat vragen over of dit betaalbaar is, ze is natuurlijk verzekerd.
> Is dit een goede methode en moeten we daarvoor perse onze ouders inlichten of mogen we dat ook later doen? ( Klinkt stom maar daar zitten we natuurlijk ook mee)
> 
> P.S. Goed forum dit, want ik zat al in stress met thuissituatie (niet over dit) en nu komt dit er ook nog bij en ik kan het hier een beetje kwijt. 
> 
> TNX!!
> 
> Gr.


Hoi,
Hoe gaat het ondertussen met jullie???

Grtjs Agnes

----------

